# Travel Insurance



## Clunegapyears (Sep 4, 2019)

Thought it useful to share my research.  And you may be able to suggest an alternative.

*Our criteria:*
11 months single trip 
Ages 54 and 72.
Really only after the medical part, so smallest cover on all options quoted.
James has prostate cancer and is on hormone therapy until next March, but no spread or other treatments pending.
Cover for EU countries, Turkey, Armenia, Georgia and Azerbaijan.

*All Clear*
maximum 180 days

*Staysure*
The only one that would provide cover.  550 days for me, but only 366 days for James due to his age.
£5m medical and repatriation
When pushed the quote dropped from £1307.82 to £1192.59

*Post Office*
max 90 days

*Insure and Go*
Wont offer single trip for over 70 and multi trip limit is 90 days.

*Avanti*
over 70 max is 90 days.

*Caravan and Motorhome Club*
Current van insurance is with them, so asked but they don't offer travel insurance

*Good To GO*
max 90 days

*Saga*
only a few weeks!

*Ageas*
small trips only

*AIB*
no long trips

So, I've spent a couple of hours on this and managed one quote!!! Will have to go with Staysure, unless anyone can suggest any other insurer for me to try?


----------



## iampatman (Sep 4, 2019)

Ouch, but........... say it quick and it’s only £3.56 a day.
If I was planning that trip I’d factor it in, have peace of mind and visit places I’d never been before.

Good luck,

Pat


----------



## colinm (Sep 4, 2019)

Have a look at Insurance Surgery.
Travel Insurance >> The Insurance Surgery


----------



## daygoboy (Sep 4, 2019)

It might be possible to pick the companies with the least onerous conditions upgrade charges
and overall premium charges, and get consecutive cover eg. 180 days + 90days + 90days 
perhaps selecting different Insurance companies for each period.


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 4, 2019)

Clunegapyears said:


> Thought it useful to share my research.  And you may be able to suggest an alternative.
> 
> *Our criteria:*
> 11 months single trip
> ...



gosh ...   i think i got such a good quote because of my good health. i guess the costs of repatriation  is the major factor for an insurer.  i most sincerely hope this is not necessary for you....    if its  only costing £3 odd a day -  then  you could try half a bottle of wine instead of a whole one each day ?   lol !!!   Go  for it and see all the places you want to...  your insurers will sort out whatever needs sorting out....    enjoy yourselves....


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 4, 2019)

*The Staysure quote is OK*

Remember the age of one of you and it is for 1 year
We need similar but only for 6 months usually and now

Our last 9 month quote was about £1200

I am 68 Nida is younger my only pre-condition is (minor)type 2 diabetes

We stick with AXA via our Lloyds bank account
I have investigated and all were no go for one reason or another (including price)

PS USA and Canada included


----------



## TJBi (Sep 4, 2019)

daygoboy said:


> It might be possible to pick the companies with the least onerous conditions upgrade charges
> and overall premium charges, and get consecutive cover eg. 180 days + 90days + 90days
> perhaps selecting different Insurance companies for each period.



I think that you would need to read Ts&Cs very carefully; a trip (period of cover) is almost certainly taken as commencing and ending in the UK, in which case this would only work if it was 3 separate trips, not one 11-month trip.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 4, 2019)

*Yes*



TJBi said:


> I think that you would need to read Ts&Cs very carefully; a trip (period of cover) is almost certainly taken as commencing and ending in the UK, in which case this would only work if it was 3 separate trips, not one 11-month trip.


When I have claimed AXA needed proof of dates of travel eg airline tickets.
Axa do allow 9 months...but it costs !
No knowledge of longer.


----------



## TJBi (Sep 4, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> When I have claimed AXA needed proof of dates of travel eg airline tickets.
> Axa do allow 9 months...but it costs !
> No knowledge of longer.



Precisely; that's why I was suggesting that 180+90+90 days with different insurers/policies is almost certainly a non-starter.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you all. 
As Phil said the insurance does need to start and end in the uk ... it was one of the questions I was asked. In theory, we (James more particularly) could fly home periodically, but that costs more and is hassle. 
Really don’t fancy being in some of the countries we will visit without cover, so will have to go for it!  At least the wine will be cheap when we are away!!!


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 5, 2019)

colinmd said:


> Have a look at Insurance Surgery.
> Travel Insurance >> The Insurance Surgery



Thanks. No available products online. I’ll ring them later.


----------



## carol (Sep 5, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> gosh ...   i think i got such a good quote because of my good health. i guess the costs of repatriation  is the major factor for an insurer.  i most sincerely hope this is not necessary for you....    if its  only costing £3 odd a day -  then  you could try half a bottle of wine instead of a whole one each day ?   lol !!!   Go  for it and see all the places you want to...  your insurers will sort out whatever needs sorting out....    enjoy yourselves....



Where did you get your quote and how much? I’m in good health but approaching 70 so my free insurance with Nationwide is now asking for a £65 supplement. This is on top of the £90 I pay for 90 day trips. This makes it £155 - wondering how this compares with other insurers.


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 5, 2019)

carol said:


> Where did you get your quote and how much? I’m in good health but approaching 70 so my free insurance with Nationwide is now asking for a £65 supplement. This is on top of the £90 I pay for 90 day trips. This makes it £155 - wondering how this compares with other insurers.




staysure.....


----------



## daygoboy (Sep 5, 2019)

TJBi said:


> I think that you would need to read Ts&Cs very carefully; a trip (period of cover) is almost certainly taken as commencing and ending in the UK, in which case this would only work if it was 3 separate trips, not one 11-month trip.



I'm aware most standard policies are just that, & normally 31 days everything else is an upgrade, if
even available. I was thinking more the specialist coverers such as True Traveller and Globelink probably 
others. They offer versions of Medical Insurance cover when a trip is already underway. I've no doubt 
they'll have plenty of onerous conditions to comply with, especially regarding pre-existing health 
conditions. Magnifying glass needed for the small print!!


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 5, 2019)

Clunegapyears said:


> Thanks. No available products online. I’ll ring them later.


Tried ... James at over 70 is limited to 180 days.  
Gone with staysure - the only one of offer 360 days for over 70.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 5, 2019)

daygoboy said:


> I'm aware most standard policies are just that, & normally 31 days everything else is an upgrade, if
> even available. I was thinking more the specialist coverers such as True Traveller and Globelink probably
> others. They offer versions of Medical Insurance cover when a trip is already underway. I've no doubt
> they'll have plenty of onerous conditions to comply with, especially regarding pre-existing health
> conditions. Magnifying glass needed for the small print!!




Thried globe ,ink and a couple of other back makers policies ... J to old again!!!!


----------



## jann (Sep 5, 2019)

Although the Caravan club don't insure for the length of time you want they certainly offer travel insurance for single and multi trip insurance so it's worth others looking at them


----------



## witzend (Sep 5, 2019)

daygoboy said:


> It might be possible to pick the companies with the least onerous conditions upgrade charges and overall premium charges, and get consecutive cover eg. 180 days + 90days + 90days
> .



With our insurance what you suggest wouldn't work as each period has to start in the UK


----------



## daygoboy (Sep 5, 2019)

witzend said:


> With our insurance what you suggest wouldn't work as each period has to start in the UK



Although some will, refer my Post #14. Unfortunately they only seem to provide cover for spring chickens.


----------



## witzend (Sep 5, 2019)

daygoboy said:


> Although some will, refer my Post #14. Unfortunately they only seem to provide cover for spring chickens.



That might work for us who's it with


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 5, 2019)

*Very wise*



Clunegapyears said:


> Thank you all.
> As Phil said the insurance does need to start and end in the uk ... it was one of the questions I was asked. In theory, we (James more particularly) could fly home periodically, but that costs more and is hassle.
> Really don’t fancy being in some of the countries we will visit without cover, so will have to go for it!  At least the wine will be cheap when we are away!!!



Considering the basic costs of Running a MoHo thjen aextra for Travel insurance is a pain but just add it on to the list below
Depreciation £1000 a year
Insurance Tax MOT Service again £1000
Fuel again £1000
Camping £1000
Ferry Tolls vignettes £500

A very simplistic costing but £4500
We can often forget the Diesel and camping as it is "drip feed"

Would not suit everyone but I have setup budget accounts and pay money into them monthly to cover the big yearly costs and thus not impinge too much on monthly spending.
Thus for me £100 a month goes int an insurance fund
Another £100 a month int Motorhome yearly costs
Another £100 int ????

I agree entirely that the thought of Flying back to UK is simply nonsense !


----------



## daygoboy (Sep 5, 2019)

witzend said:


> That might work for us who's it with



True Travel, Globelink. I imagine there must be a few others. They have tended to
cater for Aussies and Kiwis on; world however long it takes type trips.


----------



## witzend (Sep 5, 2019)

daygoboy said:


> True Travel, Globelink. I imagine there must be a few others. They have tended to
> cater for Aussies and Kiwis on; world however long it takes type trips.



Ok so you've not put it into practice with insurance available to US in UK. Your just making a suggestion that it maybe possible Thanks


----------



## carol (Sep 7, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> staysure.....



You didn’t say how much.


----------

